# Launching gtr



## Lukes R35 GT-R (Mar 1, 2015)

Isit ok to launch in normal-R-R and auto? I done this tonight and after read it needs to be in R manual car has 2012 transmission software and ecutek racerom 

Cheers


----------



## Timboy666 (Mar 7, 2014)

Lukes R35 GT-R said:


> Isit ok to launch in normal-R-R and auto? I done this tonight and after read it needs to be in R manual car has 2012 transmission software and ecutek racerom
> 
> Cheers


Doesn't have to be in manual I find launching in auto is better because first gear comes around to soon:runaway:


----------



## Naurulokki (Mar 5, 2014)

Now you can't anymore advert the car as "never launched!" :runaway:


----------



## Biffa (Jan 24, 2015)

Lukes R35 GT-R said:


> Isit ok to launch in normal-R-R and auto? I done this tonight and after read it needs to be in R manual car has 2012 transmission software and ecutek racerom
> 
> Cheers


Did you manage to launch ok? I have the same set up as you & have tried different combinations but never managed to get off the line, so to speak. All that happens is what can be described as a big thump in the backend, gearbox I presume & .... nothing. I've tried now 3-4 times but find the big thump very worrying. Traction control on/ off it makes no difference.


----------



## Vernonjones (Oct 23, 2012)

Always have the suspension in Comfort. More squat = more traction.


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

Did a number of tests and saw my best launch with comfort and in manual too. I think you need the transmission in r mode to engage launch.


----------



## terry lloyd (Feb 12, 2014)

Launched mine once and it made a clunk before it took off - do they all do this ?


----------



## Clogger (Sep 15, 2014)

R-C-R mode + Auto seems to be the general consensus.

If running standard Nissan maps the 4500rpm or what ever it is seems to be a bit much unless the road conditions are perfect.

On Ecutek I have dropped launch RPM to 3500 and find I get much better results.


----------



## Lukes R35 GT-R (Mar 1, 2015)

Yes it allowed me to engage in these settings it held around 4100rpm and the car kind of hunks down like it's ready pounce just as it's engaging is that normal? 

The launch results where ok I did traction in R and the car held back a little bit, was abit wet out I did a 2nd launch alittle while after and tried traction off and the car seemed to have got away alittle better but was more wheel spin. There was abit of a thump from the transmission I'm sure it's normal, tbh I probaly won't bother doing it again unless I need to, it's just something I had to experience, though I do want to try the transmission in R now though lol


----------



## ants101 (Feb 28, 2013)

On track at the GTR sprint series I used: R-R-Off & Manual. 

On the road more R-C-Off & Auto.

I may be mistaken, but my understanding of when to use: Off for traction. Is once you have more power then standard the after market traction control does a better job then standard. Have to be noted: OFF setting will turn the ESP off as well.


----------



## Evo9lution (Aug 24, 2013)

I think the thump may be because you haven't taken up the slack in the gearbox? Stop the car, let it run forward a fraction so that everything is tight, brake and then try the launch.


----------



## Viper® (Oct 25, 2014)

I have a my10 standard. Is it possible to launch without giving full throttle ?

I've tested it once, braking and holding the rpm at around 2000 in RRR.
Since I'm completely standard and I'm not sure but I might still have LC1 i'm hesitant to fully launch it from 4500 (lc1 default right).


----------



## goRt (May 17, 2011)

Viper® said:


> I have a my10 standard. Is it possible to launch without giving full throttle ?
> 
> I've tested it once, braking and holding the rpm at around 2000 in RRR.
> Since I'm completely standard and I'm not sure but I might still have LC1 i'm hesitant to fully launch it from 4500 (lc1 default right).


Lc1 was on the jap cars only.

No you have no choice on the launch revs without a map


----------



## snuffy (Mar 26, 2014)

What exactly does the car do in launch mode ? i.e. what changes ?

For example, I used to own an Esprit GT3 and that had overboost. If you revved it to 4000rpm whilst the car was stationary it would raise the maximum boost for 30 seconds. 

So what does the GT-R do when it launch mode ?


----------



## andy_s87 (Jun 27, 2015)

Tried this today the car will only Rev to 2500rpm max when I've got left foot on the brake in r r and r so I never bothered carrying on


----------



## Uros (Jun 26, 2015)

I usualy do it R R R in auto....left on brake, right slam to the ground....rpm steady on 4000rpm. Move leg off brake....goose bumps....

2013 gtr

From what i know withing 2/3seconds you gotta let the brake go to launch...


----------



## andy_s87 (Jun 27, 2015)

See mine doesn't steady on 4000rpm just stays at 2000rpm


----------



## thomm28 (Apr 3, 2014)

The GTR's 2015 launch at 5,000rpm.


----------



## Timboy666 (Mar 7, 2014)

thomm28 said:


> The GTR's 2015 launch at 5,000rpm.


Really!! Wow :flame:


----------



## buzzysingh (Nov 19, 2012)

I've hit a 10.5 1/4 time with R C OFF 4000RPM 2010 car (MPSS Tyres 24PSI). I am running 800 BHP/750ftlb TQ though so was struggling to get traction (and tyres don't help lol). 

I find ecutek's adjustable launch control awesome. I tried 3500, 3750, and got best result with 4000. Hoping to get low 10's (maybe even high 9's when I go to santapod next!)


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

andy_s87 said:


> See mine doesn't steady on 4000rpm just stays at 2000rpm


You can adjust the rev point hold on launch control by moving the cruise control button.


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

I assume that's on Ecutek. With cobb you do it via the handset.


----------



## andy_s87 (Jun 27, 2015)

Ah I don't have a cobb but previous owner did. I'll give it a try thanks


----------



## andy_s87 (Jun 27, 2015)

Well mines completely standard gtr and it didn't do it. Never mind


----------



## Lukes R35 GT-R (Mar 1, 2015)

find mine best in vdc off but belive this is the ecutek tc setting? anyway its savage lol


----------



## Dazzler (Jun 14, 2015)

Won't be trying it again in mine until the bell housing is sorted, sounded horrendous!!


----------



## Kr155 (Mar 12, 2015)

i really want to try it but not worked up the dangleys yet lol


----------



## andy_s87 (Jun 27, 2015)

Well I tried everything and max it holds at is 2500rpm then when let go of brake it's got about half a second delay then shoots me off at 0.9G


----------



## Trevgtr (Dec 24, 2012)

Lukes R35 GT-R said:


> Yes it allowed me to engage in these settings it held around 4100rpm and the car kind of hunks down like it's ready pounce just as it's engaging is that normal?
> 
> The launch results where ok I did traction in R and the car held back a little bit, was abit wet out I did a 2nd launch alittle while after and tried traction off and the car seemed to have got away alittle better but was more wheel spin. There was abit of a thump from the transmission I'm sure it's normal, tbh I probaly won't bother doing it again unless I need to, it's just something I had to experience, though I do want to try the transmission in R now though lol


Luke, I don't think it's normal to be able to launch with gearbox not in R mode, mine won't do it. It doesn't really hunk down either, just sits then pounces. When's the remap, must be soon?


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

Yes, try a launch with R-C-R and see how that goes. I didn't think the car would go into launch without the transmission being in R either.


----------



## andy_s87 (Jun 27, 2015)

I'm gonna video mine launching as mine seems to be the only one that launches at 2500rpm no higher


----------



## rs300dave (Mar 1, 2014)

Mine is an 09 standard and it also only goes to 2500 rpm and it feels like its fighting against the gear box,and its takes a few seconds to get at 2500, so I would say the my09 don't have launch control.


----------



## Joni P. (Nov 13, 2006)

rs300dave said:


> Mine is an 09 standard and it also only goes to 2500 rpm and it feels like its fighting against the gear box,and its takes a few seconds to get at 2500, so I would say the my09 don't have launch control.


+1

Tried today all possible combinations at a street race event and the best starts were all without even trying to use launch control. Somehow it didn't rev properly with trying to launch and it stalled pretty badly on the line. 60ft times were pathetic.

I would say no sign of launch control in my car. Or I just couldn't figure out how to engage it.

I have a -09 USDM car. Couldn't launch when it had stock maps, nor with the COBB Stage3 maps.


----------



## Spency1983 (Feb 19, 2011)

anyone ever get 4WD and clutch overheating warnings when you launch i get it alot, i use R-C-off Auto 4000rpm and takes off like a rocket LC5 cobb LC?


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

Are you holding it too long before letting it go?


----------



## Tolly (Jul 21, 2016)

Only had my 2015 gtr 3 weeks and did my first launch last night...Fcuk me what a surprise that was lol...

I've been told you can only do a small number of launchers and the car will go into limp mod and a new clutch will be required, Can anyone confirm this and if so how many can you do?

Cheers
John


----------



## AdnanK (Jun 11, 2013)

Tolly said:


> I've been told you can only do a small number of launchers and the car will go into limp mod and a new clutch will be required, Can anyone confirm this and if so how many can you do?
> 
> Cheers
> John


Pure bollocks.

With the 2011 plus cars you can R Start (Launch) as often as you like, the car will only let you launch 3 consecutive times before you have to drive around for a few miles to cool the car down.

It obviously increases wear but this is a feature that is covered under the 3 year OEM warranty so Nissan clearly weren't concerned about it's reliability.


----------



## Tolly (Jul 21, 2016)

Thanks for that AdnanK I might do a couple more then lol


----------



## AdnanK (Jun 11, 2013)

Tolly said:


> Thanks for that AdnanK I might do a couple more then lol


Also, if you leave VDC in normal or race, the launches aren't logged.


----------



## Tolly (Jul 21, 2016)

> Also, if you leave VDC in normal or race, the launches aren't logged.


OK, I did it in R-N-R-auto, the vdc was working overtime so I would imagine that with it turned off the wheel spin would be very high.

Thanks again for the info
Cheers
John


----------



## Staninator (Mar 2, 2016)

AdnanK said:


> Also, if you leave VDC in normal or race, the launches aren't logged.


Do anyone have any more info on this? Do you know why it doesn't log it? Seems like it's still a launch to me right? So why wouldn't it?

Is there something about the VDC being set to off that is bad for it?

Also I have an EcuTek cable (but a factory ECU), am I able to check the number of logged launches through the EcuTek software? If so, where is the option for this?


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

buzzysingh said:


> I've hit a 10.5 1/4 time with R C OFF 4000RPM 2010 car (MPSS Tyres 24PSI). I am running 800 BHP/750ftlb TQ though so was struggling to get traction (and tyres don't help lol).
> 
> I find ecutek's adjustable launch control awesome. I tried 3500, 3750, and got best result with 4000. Hoping to get low 10's (maybe even high 9's when I go to santapod next!)


Me too,I find if you launch with TC in R it just activates whereas even with a little wheelspin in off it propells forward very fast, at a dragstrip with glued startline it would hook and go or sit with a broken something !!!!!


----------

